# looking for a template for a payslip (Irish version preferably)



## olivia

Can anyone guide me to a (free) template of a weekly payslip - an Irish version preferably.........................


----------



## viztopia

check out www.collsoft.ie under stationary and they have a picture of the payslips that they offer. it may be a bit hard to see as it is not to the full size. the payroll package that they supply is very reasonable and is an excellent package. it produces payslips on it which dont need pre printed software.


----------



## aircobra19

Are you looking for a template for a specific payroll application or just what details should be on a payslip.


----------



## Armada

Try downloading Thesaurus payroll software from their site www.thesaurus.ie.

It lets you use the software for 3 weeks payroll free. You could get your payslips from there.

A standard version is about €170 for the year and worth every cent to me if you do decide to buy it....very user friendly.


----------



## z107

Payback payroll software is €120 + VAT for a full year (not just to end of Dec). We also sell Payslips, 100 for €25 inc. VAT and delivery. You can buy these from our website www.payback.ie. (Although Payback can use blank sheets as well)

Note: I'm associated with Payback.


----------

